# Outcast has ar mags



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

was just at outcast and they have ar mags for 19.99 they have about 50 of them. just wanted to pass it along


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope they put a limit of 5 per person on them. Are they PMags ?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

The government is buying up all ammo and making it harder normal gun shops to keep up.

All departments of HHS, even SS admin and state department.

Part of the over all plan against gun owners. Stock up now if you can.

:yes:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

knot @ Work said:


> The government is buying up all ammo and making it harder normal gun shops to keep up.
> 
> All departments of HHS, even SS admin and state department.
> 
> ...


I think the thread you started for this comment is sufficient...I'm getting tired of reading it on every gun related thread I've looked at in the last 10 minutes


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Linkovich said:


> I think the thread you started for this comment is sufficient...I'm getting tired of reading it on every gun related thread I've looked at in the last 10 minutes


No chit!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> I think the thread you started for this comment is sufficient...I'm getting tired of reading it on every gun related thread I've looked at in the last 10 minutes


I agree 100%


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> I think the thread you started for this comment is sufficient...I'm getting tired of reading it on every gun related thread I've looked at in the last 10 minutes


Amen Lincoln. The guy needs to give it a rest.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Roger that sorry guys
I got carried away, as our government does torque me off sometimes.
Any one interested can google it, lots of information about it

On a lighter note.
I found some ammo for us.

http://www.hornady.com/ammunition/zombiemax/


----------

